# Desa movements



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Another curiosity from rummaging in the bargain basement of 1970s Swiss watches. I think this is a Desa 221, on the basis it is a 12''' movement on a 13''' base plate and has a sub-second hand rather than sweep. Unfortunately Ranfft uses the same picture for all the 12x, 22x and 32x versions. Desconstruction at 17jewels here for a 322 https://17jewels.info/movements/d/desa/desa-322/.

Anyone know any more about Desa?


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Another curiosity from rummaging in the bargain basement of 1970s Swiss watches. I think this is a Desa 221, on the basis it is a 12''' movement on a 13''' base plate and has a sub-second hand rather than sweep. Unfortunately Ranfft uses the same picture for all the 12x, 22x and 32x versions. Desconstruction at 17jewels here for a 322 https://17jewels.info/movements/d/desa/desa-322/.
> 
> Anyone know any more about Desa?


 Nice one.

Being sadly Desa-less, it's not a brand which I've ever had to research and only have this scant info which you'll doubtless already know……

A Swiss Horology directory from 1970 published by Publipress lists Desa Ebauches AG at 2 Lebernstrasse in Grenchen, nowadays a somewhat unprepossessing light industrial unit. That, and the fact that Desa still seem to have been in business at least in 1974 judging by a passing reference in the German forum to them being manufacturers of pin lever movements at that date.

Not much help, I'm afraid.

Regards.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Balaton1109 said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Being sadly Desa-less, it's not a brand which I've ever had to research and only have this scant info which you'll doubtless already know……
> 
> ...


 That's background I didn't have, so thank you. The watch is another Allenby (post in today's WRUW) so I've now got three pin pallet junkers from that brand. This one is running fast, but I don't think it's something I would wear anyway.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> That's background I didn't have, so thank you. The watch is another Allenby (post in today's WRUW) so I've now got three pin pallet junkers from that brand. This one is running fast, but I don't think it's something I would wear anyway.


 You're very welcome.

All of my watches, "junk" or otherwise, get an occasional wearing and it seems a shame not to give your little survivor the same. Movement probably just needs a COA but If you don't want to go to that trouble, there still looks to be some adjustment left on the regulator.

Cheers.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> That's background I didn't have, so thank you. The watch is another Allenby (post in today's WRUW) so I've now got three pin pallet junkers from that brand. This one is running fast, but I don't think it's something I would wear anyway.


 "running fast is not so bad. often just means a clean. vin


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Balaton1109 said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> All of my watches, "junk" or otherwise, get an occasional wearing and it seems a shame not to give your little survivor the same. Movement probably just needs a COA but If you don't want to go to that trouble, there still looks to be some adjustment left on the regulator.
> 
> Cheers.


 I pushed the regulator as far as it can go, but I doubt if it'll be enough. Fingers crossed though.

Done some digging on Desa. It started in 1937 in Grenchen, taking over the Ebauches factory of Otto Mengisen in Lengnau. Owned by the Hugi family, who also had a machine tools business. Registered Desa as a trademark for clocks in 1945, renewed it in 1966 for Roskopf Ebauches and watches, though I can't see any trace of anything but movements. Company was liquidated in 1990, by Verena Kubalek-Hugi, so still in the family. Found advert posted to twitter.










As soon as I say I can't find something, I do, on a French forum.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I pushed the regulator as far as it can go, but I doubt if it'll be enough. Fingers crossed though.
> 
> Done some digging on Desa. It started in 1937 in Grenchen, taking over the Ebauches factory of Otto Mengisen in Lengnau. Owned by the Hugi family, who also had a machine tools business. Registered Desa as a trademark for clocks in 1945, renewed it in 1966 for Roskopf Ebauches and watches, though I can't see any trace of anything but movements. Company was liquidated in 1990, by Verena Kubalek-Hugi, so still in the family. Found advert posted to twitter.
> 
> ...


 Excellent work!


----------

